# Is your driver rating higher on Uber or on Lyft?



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

If there is a significant difference between the two services, it will be clear evidence of difference in passenger behavior on the two platforms.


----------



## LyftrBmore (Dec 14, 2014)

Mine is currently higher on Lyft, but I had a long run with it being higher on Uber. That was before some cranky old lady rated me down for no good reason.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

I can tell when Uber passengers are trying out Lyft, because they're douchy and ask me to stop and wait for them at liquor stores before taking them to their final destination, one block from the liquor store. 

I know I get bad ratings on Lyft because I'll occasionally charge someone the min. fare when it doesn't give an option to cancel and charge. My daily rating takes a significant hit but I also rate them a 1. And my larger rating doesn't ever take too much of a hit and gets corrected after a few rides. I'm at 4.9 from 4.7 during my first week. 

Leads me to believe that Lyft weights their ratings differently, and possibly based on how you also rate pax. Further evidence that Uber rating system is ****ed. My Uber rating has been falling from 4.87 since I started to 4.72 now. Falling .01 every few weeks. ****ing Uber.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

LyftrBmore said:


> Mine is currently higher on Lyft, but I had a long run with it being higher on Uber. That was before some cranky old lady rated me down for no good reason.


Cranky old ladies are funny. I picked one up last night from outside a bar who was smashed out of her mind. Kept telling me she was freezing and that her heater at home didn't work. I said there was apparently a cold front in from Alaska. "No, I live on Hawthorne Avenue", she replied. Okaaaay....


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

My rating for uber is good. May be I am a good guy with good attitude. I have at least 1600 ride with the rating of 4.8 on customer app and on my driver app it shows 4.75.


----------

